# Stallion Suggestions for TBx WB mare



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Pictures of the mare are pretty much essential for this sort of thing  Also, what would be your plans for the foal?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Can I ask why you don't want to use frozen semen? The majority of WB stallion owners only provide that now and finding a nice stallion that still does live cover in a reasonable travel distance to wherever you are narrows your options by a massive amount
We would really need to see a pic of your mare
Know what you want to breed for
The area radius you're able to travel in - Australia is a big country!!!


----------



## Georgia12 (Dec 20, 2014)

There are low conception rates with FS and I would rather live or chilled. I am breeding for a hunter show,dressage horse


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

The best rule of thumb I have heard is breed like to like, so a picture would be helpful.
That is why I like to play the breeding game to see what would cross well with my mare. Any warmblood just because he is a warmblood is not a good match. 
Please share a picture of your mare, I'd love to pick out a stallion.
For my mare if I ever breed but never will, I'd choose 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_872V5tp9ww I am in love with this stallion.
I think he'd cross very nicely with my mare, But he may not cross well with your mare.


----------



## Georgia12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't have any pictures of her conformation at the moment, but would like to still hear some suggestions, Zee me Blue is a very nice stallion but I wouldn't be able to get chilled semen to Australia.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We need to have a rough idea of where you are and the max. radius you can consider so members don't waste their time suggesting stallions that are too far away


----------



## Georgia12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I am in NSW Australia and don't want to import semen from another country, Fresh or chilled semen only! I am not wanting to spend any more than $3000 on stud fees


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I did a quick search of WB's in Australia, really liked the looks (and description) of this guy, a tad bit over $3,000 though ($3,300).

Lauries As

Another one, love these bloodlines...

Riverside


----------



## Georgia12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions I really like the two,both are nice.Who do you think has a nicer hindquarter?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Georgia12 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions I really like the two,both are nice.Who do you think has a nicer hindquarter?


Well, judging from photos (and looking at their Facebook pages) I think I would say, the chestnut, Riverside. He also seems to have more substance overall too. Although I'm no expert, lol. It's a tough one, Lauries As is so nice too.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The stud that stands Riverside also stand Don Ramiro who would give you a good chance of producing a horse that could do dressage and look as if it would do a days hunting as well


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I also think the chestnut is a better stallion but both of those Remali posted are very nice. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Georgia12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, what's everyone's thoughts on jive magic??


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

As a dressage only stallion I would say he's worth considering but you mention wanting to do Hunter classes as well and I assume that NZ hunters are the same type and class as UK hunters and if the offspring inherited what they describe as his 'fancy' movement and too much elevation it might not look the part in a hunter ring


----------



## Georgia12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Any other suggestions?


----------

